# How-to's



## basson (Nov 13, 2017)

New to fly fishing. I wonder where i can get some how to's about fly fishing. Such as some illustrations or videos. Thanks.:cheers:


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

basson said:


> New to fly fishing. I wonder where i can get some how to's about fly fishing. Such as some illustrations or videos. Thanks.:cheers:


Midcurrent, In the Riffle, Sexy Loops, Orvis, thereâ€™s stuff all over the place. Tim Rajeff, Lefty Kreh (RIP), Tim Flagler, Gary and Jason Borger among others demonstrate many things on casting and fishing fly gear with numerous videos.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

U tube !!!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Popperdave said:


> U tube !!!


Wish they had it when I was a kid.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

you should be able to find all sorts of stuff that will help you here.

good luck.


----------



## basson (Nov 13, 2017)

Ish said:


> you should be able to find all sorts of stuff that will help you here.
> 
> good luck.


I know about that. I just want to know if you guys have any experience to share.


----------



## basson (Nov 13, 2017)

Popperdave said:


> U tube !!!


I knew someone would say this when I posted this thread.:work:


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

what do you want to know, specifically?

when you ask a general question, you get a general answer. 

most of us around here are happy to help and some of us have boo-coos of experience, but we are not going to start at the beginning and compose an open-ended essay that expounds on all the various aspects of fly-fishing...i could go on with something like that for years and simply donâ€™t have the time. when you asked for something like that youâ€™re gonna get smart-asz answers. thatâ€™s just how the the internet works.

in your original post you asked for how-toâ€™s, illustrations, and videos and we provided you with links to just about every one of them that exists on the internet.


look at it this way...how would you respond if i told you i was new to cars and driving and i asked you for some how-toâ€™s, illustruation and videos about driving and the auto industry? 

see what i mean?


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

https://howtoflyfish.orvis.com/


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

basson said:


> New to fly fishing. I wonder where i can get some how to's about fly fishing. Such as some illustrations or videos. Thanks.


I will bite. First we need some more information. What kind of fly fishing do you want to do? Or it can be asked; "what type of fish do you want to catch?". This is a saltwater fishing forum but out of the kindness of our hearts we will also address freshwater fishing. LOL. We can provide a lot of information if you elaborate. Also just out of curiosity what is motivating you to get into this somewhat expensive, harder way to fish with a bunch of pre Madonna anglers?


----------

